# Judgement?



## 16023 (Jan 23, 2006)

A big fear of mine that comes with my IBS is the fear others are judging me for it. Not all of my friends know I have IBS, in all honesty I'm still in the "embarrassing stage" of it so I don't like to talk about it. I have a problem with the fear some won't believe me when I say things like "I can't go because my stomach is bothering me". I have a wondeful bf who understands my IBS and is very supportive, but I'm afraid of getting suspicious looks from my other friends. You know the whole "she's avoiding me" or "she stays home from school for the dumbest reasons". Parents, I find, are also a bit hard to convince. I tend to get the whole "you'll be fine" "suck it up" out look from them. Any suggestions on how to let people know I'm serious and not joking?


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hi jeelweve all been through that. I lost alot of my friends...guess they didnt really understand me. But,look on the brightside-at least youll see the people that really do care for you are still there. I went from having many friends to a handful. People dont really know what ibs is all about, and if they do, they'd ask you about it. good luck


----------

